# Interesting Grain Comparison



## thunderleg (24/2/06)

I found this the other day: Grain Comparison. It may prove useful when interpreting recipes and developing grain bills with the malts available in Australia. I can't vouch for it's accuracy.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Peter Wadey (24/2/06)

Hi Thunderleg,
Just don't assume equivalences.
eg TF Pale choc is far paler than Weyerman Carafa 1
Weyerman Caraaroma is more intense than Bairds Dark Crystal and
Melanoiden does not taste like Amber (to me anyway).

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## wessmith (24/2/06)

Gidday Peter, Just had a look at that chart. Your right in that it is not even a correct colour comparison let alone malt types. I noted Carapils being in with the pale crystals which it is not. I thought there used to be a comparison chart around but damned if I can find one at the moment.

Wes


----------



## ausdb (25/2/06)

wessmith said:


> I thought there used to be a comparison chart around but damned if I can find one at the moment.



Wes, does that mean you will post it when you find it?  

I have been looking at a lot of the recipes in Beer Captured and the spec a lot of Belgian malts which aren't available here, a cross reference would be very handy

ausdb


----------



## kabooby (29/8/07)

Just thought I would revive an old thread because I think it could be very handy to have a chart with accurate grain comparisons. The comparisons could be in colour and flavour

Perhaps people can input what they have found, and over time we will have enough info to compile a chart and add it to the wiki.

So, Who's going to kick it off?

Kabooby


----------



## kabooby (30/8/07)

Either no one knows or they couldn't be bothered.

I would make the list myself but think it would be best left to people that have used a lot of different grains and therfore offer a informative comparison.

Is this a good idea? :unsure:


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (30/8/07)

Here is a Malts Chart that may be of interest to some. It is very general, but I fin the flavours/characteristics useful.

BB


----------



## Stuster (30/8/07)

I think it's very difficult to exactly compare malts from different maltsters. Colour isn't the whole deal after all. I'm not sure how you can really get the info into a chart, and otherwise you're left with a list of grains and their characteristics. 

The info on grains on Beersmith and Promash is a good starting point. There's some more info on the maltsters website, and some more here. Colour based chart here.


----------



## kabooby (31/8/07)

Stuster I understand what you are saying as each malting company's grains are different. I know there are some substitutes for some of the belgian grains that we cant get here. If these were in a chart or something it would be easier to reference instead of searching through all the threads.

Anyway thanks BB and Stuster for those charts. They will be handy.

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (31/8/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> I know there are some substitutes for some of the belgian grains that we cant get here. If these were in a chart or something it would be easier to reference instead of searching through all the threads.



That's a really good point actually. A wiki with info on what grains are close enough to substitute for grains we can't get in Australia or locally (or just so you can use the grains you have rather than getting something new). I think that'd be very handy info. :super: 

You willing to get it started, kabooby?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (31/8/07)

Stuster said:


> That's a really good point actually. A wiki with info on what grains are close enough to substitute for grains we can't get in Australia or locally (or just so you can use the grains you have rather than getting something new). I think that'd be very handy info. :super:
> 
> You willing to get it started, kabooby?



That is generally what I have been using the Malts Chart for. I come across a lot of recipes calling for Victory, Biscuit and Special B (Belgian Malts) and they are impossible to source in AUS. Yes, there are "substitutes" but as each companies grains are different, they are not really a true substitute are they. At least we can get close to it with similar grains available to us.

Cheers,
BB


----------

